# Grade 1a. 4th September



## Carefreegirl (5 September 2012)

These guys have the severest disabilities and most of the tests were walk only, 2 did trot and one guy did a rein back but his horse had stopped for a poo halfway through the test.
I did well up a couple of times and did notice quite a lot of 'eye wiping' going on throughout the class.


Gemma Rose Jen Foo. Youngest competitor at 15 ! she was tiny !






Geraldine Savage of Ireland riding Blues tip top too. Whoever asked the question who would want a cob - watch this horse. Music was Steptoe and sons and the Pink Panther.






Sophie Christiansen riding Janeiro 6 - a 7 yr old wb. Her legs go on forever 































The biggest smile I've ever seen


----------



## Fools Motto (5 September 2012)

Just amazing, all of them. I wish I could watch all of their tests, with a tissue 

Thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## Carefreegirl (5 September 2012)

I took 314 pictures and about 10 minutes of videos 
Thank goodness for Digital technology !


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (5 September 2012)

lovely pics again. do you have a vid of the cob, would love to see that


----------



## armchair_rider (5 September 2012)

FlaxenPony05 said:



			lovely pics again. do you have a vid of the cob, would love to see that 

Click to expand...

You would, it was great.

Thanks for posting the pics carefreegirl - your camera seems to be rather better than mine


----------



## Carefreegirl (6 September 2012)

FlaxenPony - I did video about 2 minutes of it but didn't post it as wasn't sure I'm allowed to ? 
I'll post it later unless I hear otherwise from our wonderful FC


----------



## abbijay (6 September 2012)

I was there too! 
Blues Tip Top Too is awesome. My favourite thing about their test was the smile on Gerry's face throughout. She looked so proud to be there with her lil cob, I managed to get somee great shots of her looking so happy. He knew he'd done well too and when the applause went up he suddenly turned into a very flashy on his toes cob! 
It was the second time I've stood in that arena and watched GB take a double gold medal ceremony. Tissues and manic flag waving were the order of the day!


----------



## Kat_Bath (6 September 2012)

Lovely photos, on both threads. I'm glad I wasn't the only one with a tear in my eye!


----------



## dsykes (6 September 2012)

I did 5 days volunteering at Greenwich and found it the most fabulous , humbling and emotional experience . Loved Geraldine's test , the music was spot on and I couldn't believe that a walk test could be so interesting . I couldn't get enough paradressage ! 
Lots of spectators & volunteers tearful - who cares - it was fantastic . 
One special moment was the crowd waving instead of clapping until the horses had been collected by grooms . The cue for wild cheering after Sophie's test was her family shouting " We love you Sophie "


----------



## Carefreegirl (6 September 2012)

dsykes said:



			I did 5 days volunteering at Greenwich and found it the most fabulous , humbling and emotional experience . Loved Geraldine's test , the music was spot on and I couldn't believe that a walk test could be so interesting . I couldn't get enough paradressage ! 
Lots of spectators & volunteers tearful - who cares - it was fantastic . 
One special moment was the crowd waving instead of clapping until the horses had been collected by grooms . The cue for wild cheering after Sophie's test was her family shouting " *We love you Sophie *"
		
Click to expand...


We wondered who shouted that ! I loved the way the whole place errupted at that point  
We saw a couple of bare chested men and thought lucky lady has just had a couple of marriage proposals. 
Also the roar when her score went up - OMG, we were worried that there were riders and grooms being dragged all over the place round the warm up arena !


----------



## kiritiger (6 September 2012)

I was also there for 5 days volunteering and I have to say, one of the best moments for me was the "we love you Sophie" followed by the crowd erupting!! Just the best feeling.

My favourite horses were probably Barilla and Richter Scale


----------

